# Turtle and tortoise uva uvb lighting issues



## Covey1701

Hello guys. Im here to ask if the bulb im using is okay. It is pretty cheap (maybe 1.50 sterling for uk people) and it emits both uvb and uva lights. I got it from shoppe (phillipine version of amazon or whatever you use) and it looks like this:








i was wondering if you reccomend any bulbs that emit both uva and uvb light and cost cheap (less than 14.60 sterling).
All reccomendations are apreciated and thank you!


----------



## LiasisUK

That won't emit UVB it is most likely a scam


----------



## Covey1701

LiasisUK said:


> That won't emit UVB it is most likely a scam


Ok then how about zoo med products? I've read coil bulbs cause eye irritations in reptiles but i think zoo med products don't. Any advice?


----------



## LiasisUK

Arcadia and zoomed are the best on the market.

Coil bulbs are poor sources of uvb, tube lights are far better as produce a more even spread that travels further.


----------



## SueBoyle

You are better using separates as then you can adjust to a better combination of uv and heat. The combined bulbs are often not warm enough when set to the correct distance for uv levels. Looking for cheap options is not really the best way to provide good husbandry.


----------



## Covey1701

SueBoyle said:


> You are better using separates as then you can adjust to a better combination of uv and heat. The combined bulbs are often not warm enough when set to the correct distance for uv levels. Looking for cheap options is not really the best way to provide good husbandry.


I found the cheapest option and it cost 0 dollars, its the sun


----------

